# Azek



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, I have a question. I'm going to be painting a restaurant repaint a lot of the wood is being replaced with Azek vinyl some will be trim and the other will be 1x6. Heres the kicker I need to shoot this HIGH GLOSS BLACK!

I keep telling owner he's asking for trouble with the heat gain its gonna warp the chit outta the Azek. But he wants it all painted GLOSS BLACK like it is now and the coating thats on there now is failing. He wants me to use SW Vinylsafe coating from the research I have done that product provides no better heat reflection that any other coating. ?I have done a lot of work for this cat and he's a good egg but I can't seem to get this point across that its gonna fail! What would you do Give the brake light warrantee? Pass on the job and run like hell? Help a brother out..


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Write it into your contract that color choice will accelerate failure of coating. Also make sure those joints on that stuff has been bonded using the pvc glue.. otherwise he will have some serious issues.. which he will have anyway using that stuff. For runs ~ 80-100lf there is pretty massive joint failures due to thermal expansion. Hopefully the joints were done right. PVC has HUGE expansion and contraction with heat. 100LF of PVC piping will expand by 4"! that is why long runs of PVC tubing have slip joints where one piece "slips" into another and not rigid.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe sell him on a plan to come back every spring and touch the stuff up..


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Maybe sell him on a plan to come back every spring and touch the stuff up..



I'm painting this project for the second time in two years this time during prep I found a lot of rotting wood so hence the replacement.:blush:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Miratec is REALLY good trim material. Any 1"X material should be replaced with Miratec material. You will thanks me later.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Neighter, Thanks I'll check into it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

You got it man.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are a few pics,

http://www.painttalk.com/members/delta-painting-6041/albums/prepping-out-local-resturant/


More to come as I progress through the job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah wow! Is the wood actually rotted? Or is the paint just peeling? I bet that the black color is wasting it's self in the sun.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeeze that outdoor pergola or whatever looks like water had its way with it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

nEighter said:


> yeah wow! Is the wood actually rotted? Or is the paint just peeling? I bet that the black color is wasting it's self in the sun.


Yes its gone. Black outside never holds up just sits and bakes..


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Jeeze that outdoor pergola or whatever looks like water had its way with it.


It's being replaced as I type this..:thumbup:


----------

